# Font Size



## sqwib (Sep 25, 2012)

This isn't an issue but was wondering if there's a way to set a default font and font size. I think it's set at 14pt but I always post in 16pt.

Is there a way to set this end?

This isn't an issue but was wondering if there's a way to set a default font and font size. I think it's set at 14pt but I always post in 16pt.

Is there a way to set this end?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2012)

Can I get this as my Default?...JJ


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeez, could you imagine how huge the threads arguing over food safety would be if everyone posted in that font size?


----------



## sqwib (Sep 25, 2012)

You guys crack me up.

Yeah I want to be able to post in 16pt I don't mean change the whole forum but rather set  my own default font.

16pt  

14pt

I have less typos when posting in 16 point

I know it sounds crazy but even with glasses sometimes the 14pt is blurry especially during allergy season, it don't seem to bother me when I sit back and read but drives me crazy when typing, don't ask I have no idea why.

I even have less trouble with a font like Verdana like below

You know you love "Q" ing when someone asks if you have photos of the family and your reply is, "No, but here are a few pics of my last cook"

I just want to stir up some trouble.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Can I get this as my Default?...JJ


Finally a post even I can read without my glasses


SQWIB said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> Yeah I want to be able to post in 16pt I don't mean change the whole forum but rather set  my own default font.
> 
> ...


You forgot something


----------

